# 301Bq Production Changes



## DFG (Jul 18, 2011)

My unit was built 3.21.12. Went to Holman's RV to look at unit and order slide toppers.

I found these chages that were made from the 301BQ we looked at on 12.10.11
Battery cut-off switch was moved to the front storage compartment.
Another storage comparment was added on the left side between the door and pull down stove. Hopefully the attachement works.
Faucets in kitchen and bath are a brushed copper color.
Sliding door has a valance and 4 coat hooks were mounted on the wall.


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

DFG said:


> Battery cut-off switch was moved to the front storage compartment.


Wait...the unit now has a factory battery disconnect?

Here is a link to the switch I installed on our 301BQ

http://home.comcast.net/~tannerjim1/Mods/301BQ_Battery_Cut_Off_Switch.htm


----------



## Insomniak (Jul 7, 2006)

Our 301BQ has the changes you mentioned except for the extra storage compartment, and our trailer had a birth date of 6/15/11. Our battery switch is on the a-frame and looks to be a Perko (or similar). Not sure when the trailer you saw in December was actually built, but the more significant changes have been the brown front cap, different color cabinets, different flooring, and the addition of the "Teak" decor scheme. Those changes started coming about in September or October I believe.


----------



## DFG (Jul 18, 2011)

My link

I think the trailer I looked at in Dec was built the previous month. It had the teak interior which is the same as what I ordered. Here is a picture of the new storage and kitchen faucet.


----------



## Insomniak (Jul 7, 2006)

Yep, that's the faucet we have, but ours didn't have the little storage underneath the outside stove. Ours also has the white front cap with "10th Anniversary Edition" on it. It's possible that Keystone started incorporating some of these changes before they went full-blown with all of their units. Holman is so close to Keystone, they literally have trailers within a few days of coming off the assembly line. They were pretty much the first dealer to start showing the new units, but they still had some of the "older" trailers for a while. If you look at their website now, all of the trailers have the brown front cap except for their last 210RS. Wonder what's in store for that model? http://www.holmanrv.com/rv-search.aspx?s=True&makeid=5311&status=3


----------



## willingtonpaul (Apr 16, 2010)

i can't warm up to the brown nose cap. i think they are making a mistake here. my 301BQ was built in NOV of 2009. i got one of the last units with a window on both ends of the main slide, so i was lucky that way. i do like the arched ceilings and improved nose cap in the new units, though. just not the brown nose cap.....

what do you guys think ?


----------



## Insomniak (Jul 7, 2006)

willingtonpaul said:


> i can't warm up to the brown nose cap. i think they are making a mistake here. my 301BQ was built in NOV of 2009. i got one of the last units with a window on both ends of the main slide, so i was lucky that way. i do like the arched ceilings and improved nose cap in the new units, though. just not the brown nose cap.....
> 
> what do you guys think ?


There was a discussion about the brown nose (lol) a few months back in I think the "New Outback" section. Was about 70% thumbs down to 30% thumbs up if I remember right. Not much we can do about it, and most of the newer owners seem to be liking it. I prefer the white cap myself. I'm kinda glad there's only one side window in the main slide, otherwise you'd be able to see right into the bedroom.


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Insomniak said:


> I'm kinda glad there's only one side window in the main slide, otherwise you'd be able to see right into the bedroom.


Have you been inside one with the window in the back? I've been in both, and I like having the window in the back of our slide as it allows light in and fresh air. As far as being able to see into the bedroom, if you tried REALLY hard, you'd be able to see the persons head on a pillow. Then again, who's in your trailer that would be trying to sneak a peak into the master bedroom from the dinette?


----------



## Insomniak (Jul 7, 2006)

Oregon_Camper said:


> I'm kinda glad there's only one side window in the main slide, otherwise you'd be able to see right into the bedroom.


Have you been inside one with the window in the back? I've been in both, and I like having the window in the back of our slide as it allows light in and fresh air. As far as being able to see into the bedroom, if you tried REALLY hard, you'd be able to see the persons head on a pillow. Then again, who's in your trailer that would be trying to sneak a peak into the master bedroom from the dinette?








[/quote]
You're probably right. The girls first thought when we saw an older 301BQ with two windows was "wow, those are really close together". It would be easier for somebody walking behind the trailer to peek into the rear-facing window. Whatever, this sole rooster just does what he's told in this henhouse. The lack of a second window gave us a little more wall space to put some small shelves for remote controls and beer bottles.


----------



## DFG (Jul 18, 2011)

My link

Here are some better pictures of our 301BQ.......assuming I did this correctly


----------

